# Odd sighting of Warp at a ride!!!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bueno... po fin hoy me pude sacudir la polilla y sali a rodar.



Junto con el Tocky_Rene y Blad, emprendimos una aventura epica... Bueno, en realidad solo fuimos a Espiritu Santo y de vuelta.

El clima hoy fue PERFECTO!!!!

En Colosio, a la Psylo del Blad, le dio por romper el ajuste de compresion y nos costo unos minutos agararle el truco para que podiera volver a usarlo.

Aqui el Toc, luciendo la "tecnica que lo caracteriza" (lo que sea que eso quiera decir  )



En el camino de regreso, Blad se nos separo en una de tantas desviaciones pero sin consecuencia alguna pues no reagrupamos mas adelante.

Para no hacer el cuento muy largo, en las Eses ya nos andabamos aclambrando los tres... Pero como pudimos, subimos estoicos.

Las estoicas burras...



Aqui el Toc y el Blad....





Yo me senti medio frio al principio, pero conforme fui rodando, me senti mas y mas "en la zona". Muy lejos de mis mejores días, pero muy, muy a gusto conmigo y la bici.

En fin... un dia feliz para mi, de vuelta a las andadas en compañia de buenos amigos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Como se acostumbra uno a no rodar!

Bueno, yo tambien sali a rodar, y me dí cuenta que si perdí un poco de condición...hahahha

No se por que me río, pero en fin. Salí de mi casa (entre desierto de los leones y av Toluca), pasé por Olivar de los Cedros que es una calle empedrada que conecta a Desierto con las Aguilas, bajé todo por av. de las aguilas, luego Fujiyama para llegar a Barranca del Muerto, y luego por ahí hasta llegar cerca del Viaducto y Monterrey. Y después regresar. La ida a toda m.... casi pura bajada y planito, con ligera inclinacion pa bajo....

De regreso... inche subidita! Creo que fue como una hora en llegar de mi casa a casa de mi abuelo, pero como 2 y media de regreso. Bueno, por lo menos movi el tambo, y estuvo bien. Pero extraño la tierra, y me canso de pelearme con los taxistas que les gusta ir rozando las calles lo mas a la derecha que pueden.

Bueno, después de llegar a mi casa, una amiga me invito al concierto de Miguel Bosé que estuvo muy bien...

Pero ya toy bien cansado, hahahahahaha

Ya se me curaron las ganas de una bici de ruta, hahahahaha


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yo i las fotos en flickr anoche y ya me preguntaba cuando iba a aparecer este post....

que bueno que salieron a rodar!

yo sali el sabado en el 1er ride de la Salty y ayer domingo llovio todo el dia, asi que no salí.... el clima se ve perfecto en las fotos...por aca esta lluvioso y frio 

en fin...que bueno que la pasaron bien! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Que chido!*

Que envidia me dan, yo llevo una temporada de no poder rodar y la verdad me urge... Entre viajes, bautizos y gripas no se ha podido.

Por cierto Warp, pintaste los lowers de tu Marz?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Por cierto Warp, pintaste los lowers de tu Marz?


Eso tiene como 10 años!!!! 

Si, las pinte... hasta hice un post al respecto, pero me da weba buscarlo.

Ya me hacia falta... el sabado tuve un ataque de ansiedad y por poco pongo a la venta la Ghetto-Blade... No pregunten, no estaba de humor y sucedieron varias cosas que añadieron insulto a la herida.

Pero solo me hacia falta una rodadita para enamorarme de mi cleta otra vez!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> por poco pongo a la venta la Ghetto-Blade...


:yikes:

... pero no pregunté! :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

He estado muy desconectado del MTBR últimamente... He tenido demasiado trabajo asi que aveces puedo entrar nada más a ver que pasa. 

¿Que pasó con la blade? Ya admite tu amor secreto por las Turner y comprate una Spot!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> He estado muy desconectado del MTBR últimamente... He tenido demasiado trabajo asi que aveces puedo entrar nada más a ver que pasa.
> 
> ¿Que pasó con la blade? Ya admite tu amor secreto por las Turner y comprate una Spot!!


La Ghetto-Blade?? 
Nah, la bici esta perfecta... solo limpie la cadena, sacudi el lodo seco y a rodar. Es una chulada... me encanta, asi como esta esta perfecta. Tal vez me nazca probar un stem mas corto con un manubrio las ancho... Pero nadamas.

Lo de venderla?? Situaciones personales que no quiero ventilar aqui. No era por cuestiones economicas, gracias a Dios... otro tipo de cosas. Disculpenme por no ahondar en eso...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Desahogate mi Warp... Me imagino que pasó algo así:

Esposa: solo piensas en la bici
Wey: que?
Esposa:: te valemos [email protected] tus hijos y yo
Wey: como?
Esposa: se acabó, se va la bici o me voy yo
Wey: Ok la vendo, tienes razón, extraño irme de pedote con mis amigos
Esposa: que????

El resto ya lo conocemos todos aquellos que tenemos el gusto de estar casados, la verdad es que mi mujer sabe lo mucho que me gusta y sinceramente no le dedico ni la mitad del tiempo que me gustaría...

Por cierto: que tanto le sabes a los "spring rates"???

Saludos

Mada


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Desahogate mi Warp... Me imagino que pasó algo así:
> 
> Esposa: solo piensas en la bici
> Wey: que?
> ...


Algo asi... aunque sepan muy bien lo mucho que te gusta este rollo (que ya tenias desde que te conocieron, es decir, que conoces la bici desde siglos antes de conocerlas) y que prefieren que tengas un vicio sano y productivo (que andar de pedote y [email protected]ñero) y que encima de eso hagas lo imposible por darles gusto (como no rodar en meses  ), de vez en cuando tienen sus arranques. No lo pueden evitar.



elmadaleno said:


> Por cierto: que tanto le sabes a los "spring rates"???
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mada


Pos soy medio chafon para eso... pero pues dispara, que pez?? Lo sientes muy duro?? (Sin albur).


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pos soy medio chafon para eso... pero pues dispara, que pez?? Lo sientes muy duro?? (Sin albur).


Nel: lo que pasa es que no entiendo por que si traigo 5.3" de suspensión y 2" de recorrido en el amortiguador (o una palanca de 2.65 veces), todas las calculadoras me recomiendan un resorte de 550 o 600 libras. (yo=184 libras vestidote x 2.65 = 487????)

Hay alguna constante que se debe de añadir en el cálculo?

P.D. estoy viendo un resorte de titanio de 500lbs bien baratote en fleabay...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Nel: lo que pasa es que no entiendo por que si traigo 5.3" de suspensión y 2" de recorrido en el amortiguador (o una palanca de 2.65 veces), todas las calculadoras me recomiendan un resorte de 550 o 600 libras. (yo=184 libras vestidote x 2.65 = 487????)
> 
> Hay alguna constante que se debe de añadir en el cálculo?
> 
> P.D. estoy viendo un resorte de titanio de 500lbs bien baratote en fleabay...


Hay consideraciones extra... No todo tu peso va a la parte de atras. Tienes un reparto de pesos entre adelante atras. Tirale un 60% Atras-40% delante o incluso hasta 70%-30%.

Ahora, la formula para calcular el resorte no es tan simple.. algo asi:

(Peso Ciclista/Sag)* bias * (viaje rueda/viaje shock)^2

Despues tienes que tomar en cuenta la amortiguacion en compresion... Si usas un amortiguador de plataforma, considera unos 50-100lbs-in menos.

Por que no uno del mismo rate que el tuyo, wey?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Por que no uno del mismo rate que el tuyo, wey?


Uso el de 500lbs, pero la inchi calculadora ya me puso a dudar! :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Uso el de 500lbs, pero la inchi calculadora ya me puso a dudar! :madman:


Bah... deja de usar la calculadora Maizoro... por eso tienes esos numeros raros!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Nel: lo que pasa es que no entiendo por que si traigo 5.3" de suspensión y 2" de recorrido en el amortiguador (o una palanca de 2.65 veces), todas las calculadoras me recomiendan un resorte de 550 o 600 libras. (yo=184 libras vestidote x 2.65 = 487????)
> 
> Hay alguna constante que se debe de añadir en el cálculo?
> 
> P.D. estoy viendo un resorte de titanio de 500lbs bien baratote en fleabay...


lo peor de todo es que ni siquiera hay resortes de titanio para mi (650-700#) en la terremoto 

asi que me quedo con los de acero..o mejor paro de comer un poco...nah.. de acero :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Uso el de 500lbs, pero la inchi calculadora ya me puso a dudar! :madman:


Nel... usa el mismo. No te la juegues, especialmente con una porqueria de esas de Titanio. Aparte, considera que de lo que te de la calculadora, todavia puedes ajustar hacia arriba (mas rate) con la precarga. Preocupate si te da un rate mucho menor que los 500 que tienes, pero lo dudo mucho para tu peso.

Los amortiguadores ya deberian ser como las tijeras... Aire+Resorte. Lastima que Stratos ya se murio, pero creo que la hubieran hecho gacha con sus amortiguadores aire-resorte.

Imaginate... Un resorte en tres o cuatro rates principales y lo demas con aire para tu peso y que no tengas que comprar otro mas... a menos que le falles muy gacho al rate.

Cris... Ya bajale a las salchichas y a las Birras... Bueno, cuando ya no encuentres resortes mas que de coche!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Imaginate... Un resorte en tres o cuatro rates principales y lo demas con aire para tu peso y que no tengas que comprar otro mas... a menos que le falles muy gacho al rate.


Suena chido, sobre todo por que a estas alturas el partido, una variación de +-4 kilos es cosa de todos los días


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris... Ya bajale a las salchichas y a las Birras... Bueno, cuando ya no encuentres resortes mas que de coche!!


:lol: no por dicha..tengo tiempo de no subir "mas" de peso.. y con suerte logro bajar un poco...de hecho todavia quiero probar el resorte de 650..a ver que tal 

supongo que tendre mas "bob", pero un poco mas de tracción?..el 700 se siente bien..pero nada cuesta probar si ya esta aquí, no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> :lol: no por dicha..tengo tiempo de no subir "mas" de peso.. y con suerte logro bajar un poco...de hecho todavia quiero probar el resorte de 650..a ver que tal
> 
> supongo que tendre mas "bob", pero un poco mas de tracción?..el 700 se siente bien..pero nada cuesta probar si ya esta aquí, no?


Pues yo sacrificaria el pedaleo por un poco mas de traccion... Siempre. Pero bueno, es mi "estilo".

Ademas, con lo marica que soy para rodar, no tengo miedo de fondear los amortiguadores.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Bueno... po fin hoy me pude sacudir la polilla y sali a rodar.
> 
> Junto con el Tocky_Rene y Blad, emprendimos una aventura epica... Bueno, en realidad solo fuimos a Espiritu Santo y de vuelta.
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues yo sacrificaria el pedaleo por un poco mas de traccion... Siempre. Pero bueno, es mi "estilo".
> 
> Ademas, con lo marica que soy para rodar, no tengo miedo de fondear los amortiguadores.


Bueno, yo puedo fondear los amortiguadores... pero no creo que por aventado, mas bien por peso, hahahahaha


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues yo sacrificaria el pedaleo por un poco mas de traccion... Siempre. Pero bueno, es mi "estilo".
> 
> Ademas, con lo marica que soy para rodar, no tengo miedo de fondear los amortiguadores.


:lol:

pues la traccion es buena con el 700..... no es como que no lo muevo...inclusive estoy seguro que pongo a trabajar el "bottom out control", cuando hago mis mini-drops con absoluta ausencia de tecnica 

pero ahi probare...es que es dificil saber si usaste toda la carrera en un shock de resorte


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bueno, yo puedo fondear los amortiguadores... pero no creo que por aventado, mas bien por peso, hahahahaha


Yo ni por aventado, ni por peso!!! 
(A menos que consiga un resorte de 200lbs-in !!!  )

*TOC!!!*

Despertaste?? No te volviste a dormir en el coche del Bladimas, verdad?? Porque me decia que te iba a llevar a unos 15 años, igual que el Chino!!!

Ya en serio, me duelen un poco las piernas... pero lo que mas me duele son los hombros!! Y conste que mi tijera es de mantequilla... Asi que por mala suspension no me duelen.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yo ni por aventado, ni por peso!!!
> (A menos que consiga un resorte de 200lbs-in !!!  )
> 
> *TOC!!!*
> ...


Bueno, a mi me duele otra cosa pero es por el che asiento!

Bueno, en fin. El siguiente fin Jorge organiza la rodada del santuario de las mariposas a valle de bravo, no se si vaya a ir, pero voy a intentar.

salu2


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Rocky_Rene

AHORA MISMO ESTOY PENSANDO EN COMPRARME UNA DOBLE Y PARA NO DEJAR DE SER FIEL A LA COSTUMBRE APUNTO HACIA UNA ROCKY:thumbsup: 

POR CIERTO QUIERO OFRECER UNA DISCULPA PUBLICAMENTE AL ENTRAÑABLE LAST BIKER YA QUE PUROAS HABLADAS Y NADA DE NADA.. Y YA CON ESTA ES LA 8va. VEZ QUE LO DEJO PLANCHAS CON UNA SALIDA A PUEBLA... ASI QUE COMO VERAS MI CONDICIÓN NO ES LA OPTIMA EN ESTOS MOMENTOS PERO SIGUE EN PIE LA VISITA.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rocky René :
No te disculpes , cuando puedas descuélgate a Puebla y a rodar por aquí , el próximo sábado tenemos una salida con muy buenas subidas y bajadas técnicas y de velocidad mas o menos 3 a 4 horas , y el lunes 19 hay una salida también interesante , larga pero sin grandes desniveles , en esa salida agarra uno un buen paso tendido y rapidón , solo al final hay que subir , cuando ya vienes bien cansado , ésta es como de 4 a 5 horas .

Para que no extrañes la doble , cuando vengas te consigo una ET-SX color Orange , que se ve como a tres kilometros de distancia .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pistaches.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nosotros no rodamos porque ambas dos patitas murieron. 
esperen...warp rueda y nosotros no???? que le pasa a este mundo...
 :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> nosotros no rodamos porque ambas dos patitas murieron.
> esperen...warp rueda y nosotros no???? que le pasa a este mundo...
> :nono:


En vez de meterle cantidades indignas de bling, ya hubieran comprado un hanger banger o de perdido hubieran mandado a hacer las patitas de acero inoxidable... se podran doblar, pero no romper.

Para que vean lo que se siente no rodar...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya mandamos un batch de patitas con el diseño mejorado y reforzado donde hay mas stress (no es choro).

Ademas yo no rompi la segunda pata en el ajusco, me la rompio el incompetente e idiota pedazo de caca de mecanico de Riders Ajusco (Manuel no, el otro mecanico)... y ni me la pago completa


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> En vez de meterle cantidades indignas de bling, ya hubieran comprado un hanger banger o de perdido hubieran mandado a hacer las patitas de acero inoxidable... se podran doblar, pero no romper.
> 
> Para que vean lo que se siente no rodar...


jajaj mi bici es la cosa mas ghetto que hay :nono:

lo mas bling que tiene es la 66, todo lo demas esta jodido de alguna manera jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tu MARZOCCHI BOMBE*P* 66 ajajajajajja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya mandamos un batch de patitas con el diseño mejorado y reforzado donde hay mas stress (no es choro).
> 
> Ademas yo no rompi la segunda pata en el ajusco, me la rompio el incompetente e idiota pedazo de caca de mecanico de Riders Ajusco (Manuel no, el otro mecanico)... y ni me la pago completa


Todavía la mandas a un taler??

Que webon... me cae. Te pasas inchi Tacu...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A ver genio donde las voy a conseguir? No hay distribuidor de Iron Horse en Mexico y Wheelsmfg que le distribuye a la mayoria de las LBS y a Chad no las tiene en stock.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Que violencia... un pasiflorina por favor.

Pues yo rodé esta semana el sabado, y lo mismo haré la proxima. Me encontre con Pablo aka POL y un amigo suyo de una Blur LT naranja y decidi pergarme. Me enseñaron una ruta diferente, subiendo creo por tejamanilero...creo. Para cuando llegas al ultimo stop antes de la Virgen, o a esa altura, ya esta uno bien cansado pero realizó un singletrack divertido.

De ahí subimos hasta el valle y nos desviamosa la izquierda por unas vereditas que te llevan hasta el tobogan de la Cabro; donde finalmente decidimos tomar para terminar el recorrido.

En sí, esta bastante cansado, casi igual el loop largo, y bastante divertido. Menos fireroad y mas singletrack. La Cabro esta además increible, muy rápida y fluida sin perder sus muy caracteristicos rockgardens. Ya al final cambié de bici con Pablo (una kona Dawg con Pike al frente) para bajar el downGilito y fue muy diferente. La bici no se come mucho, pero a la vez es muy ligera, bajo mis estandares, y la puedes mover hacia donde quieras. Creo que bajé igual de rápido que con la mía. El único problema fueron los dual controls que no me dejaron acelerar mucho... falta de práctica.

En fin, un día diferente pero muy entretenido. La única mala fue un doble golpe con los pedales que me dejo una rodilla muy dolorida y otra con una mordida.

PS. Warp, lo veo y no lo creo!!!! cuando te vienes a rodar por estos lares??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A ver genio donde las voy a conseguir? No hay distribuidor de Iron Horse en Mexico y Wheelsmfg que le distribuye a la mayoria de las LBS y a Chad no las tiene en stock.





tacubaya said:


> Ademas yo no rompi la segunda pata en el ajusco, me la rompio el incompetente e idiota pedazo de caca de mecanico de Riders Ajusco (Manuel no, el otro mecanico)... y ni me la pago completa


Joven Einsten... Te preguntaba que por que sigues llevando TU BICI al mecanico???
Consigue las partes, pero instalas tu... los talleres son el diablo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> PS. Warp, lo veo y no lo creo!!!! cuando te vienes a rodar por estos lares??


Yo tampoco lo creo!!!!

Pues un día de estos me le fugo a mi vieja... jeje...

Oye, ya ponle precio a tu Z1... Ya tengo receptor para los lowers. Yo el cartucho... Y tu ya ni la debes de extrañar... Neta... Animate. A poco de veras piensas que puedes madriar la 66???


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Joven Einsten... Te preguntaba que por que sigues llevando TU BICI al mecanico???
> Consigue las partes, pero instalas tu... los talleres son el diablo.


De acuerdo, llevé a alinear unos rines y de saque me rompieron dos rayos!!! :madman: Si tuviera el tiempo...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Joven Einsten... Te preguntaba que por que sigues llevando TU BICI al mecanico???
> Consigue las partes, pero instalas tu... los talleres son el diablo.


Me dieron el nuevo hanger el viernes, el sabado en la mañana no tenia ni funda ni chicote y queria rodar... fui de pasada al Ajusco a Riders y el imbecil mecanico trato de desdoblar la caja de mi desviador (que por cierto estaba derecha) cuando le pedi mas de una vez explicitamente que NO lo hiciera... el idiota la trato de desdoblar cuando el desviador estaba montado en el cuadro y pues obviamente trono la patita nueva :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:

Como hay gente tarada en este país......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Como hay gente tarada en este país......


Te asombrara ver que no es nadamas aqui.... En todos lados hay...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Estoy pensando en una nueva bici para diciembre-enero (Una bici de 5 pulgadas para AM.), y la z1 parece ser una buena horquilla para el trabajo. La verdad no hay planes de venderla, y lo triste es que tus días con el HSCV pudieran estar contados si logro concretar el plan (no es para espantarte sino para motivarte a rodar más ahora que puedes).

Lo siento warp


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Estoy pensando en una nueva bici para diciembre-enero (Una bici de 5 pulgadas para AM.), y la z1 parece ser una buena horquilla para el trabajo. La verdad no hay planes de venderla, y lo triste es que tus días con el HSCV pudieran estar contados si logro concretar el plan (no es para espantarte sino para motivarte a rodar más ahora que puedes).
> 
> Lo siento warp


Ni pex... Gracias!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ni pex... Gracias!!


uuuu te batearon ehh warp rft:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> uuuu te batearon ehh warp rft:


:cryin: :bluefrown: :madmax:

Los odio, bola de kbrawnes...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya se puso de nena


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya se puso de nena


Yo siempre estoy de nena!!!


----------

